# Speaking of Intelligent Design...



## SolaScriptura (Dec 23, 2005)

Are golfers the product of evolution or Intelligent Design? Check out this humorous bit...

Origin of Golfers


----------



## JohnV (Dec 23, 2005)

Hmm, some interesting comparisons and comments here. I think they should look more into whether sports commentators, or sports reporters for that matter, are a product of intelligent design or a momentary lack of it.


----------

